# Hults Bruk Akka Forester's Axe



## MAD777 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm considering the purchase of a Hults Bruk Akka Forester's Axe. I'm looking for opinions from anyone using this. 

My use is to pack this on hiking trips and use it to fell small standing dead trees or chop small downed trees for the campfire. 

What attracted me to the Hults Bruk Akka Forester's Axe is the rare combination of a 24" length with a 1.5 pound head. Also the thin cheeks will penetrate when chopping. I'll seldom split wood with it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 4, 2017)

These are very compact and can be worn on your belt. I've used the larger hatchet to help field dress deer.


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 4, 2017)

I decided on the 25" handle GB Scandinavian.


----------



## MAD777 (Jan 4, 2017)

Santa brought me the Hults
Bruk Akka Forester's Axe! It came sharper than many knives I've bought. 
I have a camping trip in 2 weeks to see what it can do. 







Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

